# most scaring movie ever made?



## toqeer (Feb 3, 2009)

i want to know most scaring movie?  
1-in last deca 
2-or ever made?


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 3, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the Chit Chat section ??? 

anyways, the definition of scary is different for different persons... some get scared to spooky sounds and atmosphere , others to creepiness OR painted-faced ghosts OR darkness OR gore/blood etc etc etc.... so it is extremely difficult to figure out the BEST/MOST scaring movie....

Being a horror-movie buff, I can suggest you some good ones to watch if you haven't watched them already....

The Others;
The Sixth Sense;
Session 9; 
Gin Gwai (The Eye); 
Shutter; 
The Tale of Two Sisters [Beautiful and Scary];
Ringu/The Ring;
REC. (hollywood remake is "Quarantine")
One Missed Call [watch the original]

and many others....


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

Ju-On: The Grudge (Japanese version)
Shutter (Japanese Version or was it Korean?)
A Tale of Two Sisters

Hollywood doesnt know the "h" of horror movies. Better watch Japanese horror movies to get the feel of what exactly horror suppose to be.

@T159: Bas aapki hi kamii thi  Add some more.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

A Tale of Two Sisters *corrected*


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Ju-On: The Grudge (Japanese version)
> Shutter (Japanese Version or was it Korean?)
> A Tale of Two Sisters
> 
> Hollywood doesnt know the "h" of horror movies. Better watch Japanese horror movies to get the feel of what exactly horror suppose to be.



The Grudge sucked imo, both the original and remake (the scary element was good though at some points).. mainly because of those painted-faced ghosts, which I don't like... 

Shutter is Thai movie.... was quite good.. but the Tale of Two Sisters was f00kin awessome... it was one hell of a poetic horror xperience.... also I would suggest watch "Gin Gwai", its another horror/(thriller partly too).... which will knock u out ... 

Also Hollywood did produce a few good non-remake horror movies though most of the others are sh1t, and I would agree with you.... The Others and Sixth Sense were good....


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 3, 2009)

The Orphanage 
REC 

Both are spanish and ****ing awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> The Sixth Sense;


Hey its not scary...

Ring
Gothica


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> .. but *A Tale of Two Sisters* was f00kin awessome... it was one hell of a poetic horror xperience....


I will have to agree, it has its moment and it was artistically aesthetic. It has horror, art, cuteness, brutality, psychological fear and a great OST 

*Inside* is also one of the scariest gory movie, its not ghost horror but its quite brutal in depiction and you will surely not like to meet the antagonist in this movie ever in life.

*Marebito* is one another surreal movie, movie makes a U turn at the end. You will be shocked at the end. Not everyone's cup of tea.

*Jacob's ladder* is another psychological horror movie which was an inspiration for Silent Hill game series. 

*The Shining* and *The Thing* are two classic movies which everyone must watch. 

*Ringu* and *Ju-on* too hav some moments of creepyness. If you like to see in face scares then these two are good enough.

I havent seen *REC*, *The Orphanage* and *Shutter*.


----------



## c0mrade (Feb 3, 2009)

*First: *Exorcist

*Second:* 1408

Some people died (literally) in theaters watching these movies.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaarzzzz ( Himesh Reshmiya )
   Soo horror i was turning bed all night!


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

bollywood horror movies actually more like comedy movies to me

carver :           it is full of gore that u will never dare to watch another horror movie


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 4, 2009)

@c0mrade: i agree that 1408 was just too good. shows how horror movies should be made without stupid storylines and acting.

also, amongst other Shutter (original), The Ring series were good. I heard that Dead Silence is comparable to 1408 but haven't watched it yet... will soon do!

now, recently i watched the hindi flick 1920 and i found it a pretty decent move if you can ignore the songs, that is (try not to puke while the songs are playing!!)


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 4, 2009)

@freshseasons:
 LOL  so the "zzz" at the end is supposed to be the irony ?? 

@T159: 
yeah, nice movies, which must be seen by any horror fans: *Jacob's Ladder* (was freakin mind boggling and awessome). *The Thing* was not exactly scary but was real good in terms of its suspense/sci-fi-thriller viewpoint. I didn't quite like *The Shining* though I am a great fan of Kubrick and Jack Nicholson.... The Hollywood remake of *Ringu* was pretty good IMO.... Yeah, almost forgot about *El Orfanato*, it was very good indeed...  and I would strongly suggest you to watch those 3 movies that u missed; all of them are freakin good...  I haven't seen *Marebito* yeah-hooo...so its on for tonight...  Thanks, I was almost running out of good horror movies....

One question though: The movie *Inside*, which u suggested, is it the french muvi *A_la Inteurier*...??


@Comrade:
Man, I remember how creepy the first 15 minutes of *The Exorcist* was.. but I kinda had that feeling that the second half of the muvi was sick/disgusting rather than scary.... anyways, I did see the *The Version You Have Never Seen* unedited first-release edition of the muvi.... but yeah, its a classic....  The background score of the muvi (composed by Robert Miles) was one of the best I have ever heard... and for 1408, it was nothing scary in it but was an "awesome mindf00k", which I thoroughly enjoyed...


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> One question though: The movie *Inside*, which u suggested, is it the french muvi *A_la Inteurier*...??


Yeah, the same one.

Dont watch Marebito, its just strange and will not appeal to you much. But few people will actually get scared like no other movie at the end scene. 

I will get all three within week, The Others, The Orphanage and REC.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 4, 2009)

the exorcist
freaks(1932) ---->old black and white hollywood movie not exactly horror nor scary.
dark half
devil doll (1936)___>yet again old hollywood movie you guyz shouldnt miss.

impressive bollywood horror movies by ramsay brothers
do gaz zameen ke neeche
tahkhana
dahshat
sannata ---->too much of sex anyways this movie is too scary

below are some movies that are directed by underrated b grade directors but they are good ones
house no 13   
haveli ke peeche
roohani taqat----> i remember this movie in 1991.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

ancientrites said:


> dahshat


Chamgadadh ke khoon ka sample insaan ko darinda bana deta hai 
(A bat's blood sample injected into Human can turn him ferocious batman)


----------



## c0mrade (Feb 4, 2009)

abhi.eternal said:


> @c0mrade: i agree that 1408 was just too good. shows how horror movies should be made without stupid storylines and acting.
> 
> also, amongst other Shutter (original), The Ring series were good. I heard that Dead Silence is comparable to 1408 but haven't watched it yet... will soon do!
> 
> now, recently i watched the hindi flick 1920 and i found it a pretty decent move if you can ignore the songs, that is (try not to puke while the songs are playing!!)



I loved 1408 because they proved that a horror movie can be made without showing any ghost thing. Mostly some ugly face(we need to guess that it was ghost). Its all about the story and the screenplay.  



rockthegod said:


> @Comrade:
> Man, I remember how creepy the first 15 minutes of *The Exorcist* was.. but I kinda had that feeling that the second half of the muvi was sick/disgusting rather than scary.... anyways, I did see the *The Version You Have Never Seen* unedited first-release edition of the muvi.... but yeah, its a classic....  The background score of the muvi (composed by Robert Miles) was one of the best I have ever heard... and for 1408, it was nothing scary in it but was an "awesome mindf00k", which I thoroughly enjoyed...



and what about the Spider walk? Lolz

and yeah 1408 was an awesome mind fook. They showed that its all about the mind.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 4, 2009)

Ramu Ki Aag, Karzzz
Some scary $hit if u believe me, I've seen people running out of theaters after just 10 mins of the movie.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 4, 2009)

Scary movie 1,2,3 hehehehehehehe...ne1 seem thm here?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 4, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> One question though: The movie *Inside*, which u suggested, is it the french muvi *A_la Inteurier*...??


This movie would not qualify as a scary one, but gore fest to be more accurate.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ Wat inside is not scary...and GORE.........OMG!!!....I just got it...and I hate GORE movies......I had enough with "The Girl Next Door" and "Hostel-II"


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Yeah, scare works differently for every individual. It was scariest gore movie for me because of awesome acting by antagonist, chilling music and the plot (I just can't imagine a pregnant woman going thru all this). I am more scared of psychotics as compared to ghosts


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 12, 2009)

What about Phoonk[Hindi Movie]. I didn't watch it fully but the trailers were really scary Also did u watch Purana Mandir(Really too scary) I watched 1920 few days back, if you have seen it I think that slow throat cutting would have frightened you.


----------



## ztbryan (Feb 15, 2009)

without a doubt...1.The Exorcist... 2. The Omen series (original 'cause the remake sucked bigtime)


----------



## cyber (Feb 15, 2009)

the movie grudge is not a scary movie at all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 26, 2009)

Watched 'A Tale of Two Sisters'... mind boggling .

Gonna watch some more movies from this!

1408 is great too... watched it sometime back


----------



## krates (Feb 26, 2009)

*SALO *... bloody hell movie


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

^^boring stupid film!!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 27, 2009)

How's Saw 5, havent seen it yet but my friends were saying it has fcukingly gruesome cut and slash.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2009)

Karzzzzzz and Aap ka Surroooor and Phoonk...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 28, 2009)

^ are you saying "movies to run away as far as possible?"


----------



## blueshift (Feb 28, 2009)

When I was a kid, I found Evil Dead to be very scary that time.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 3, 2009)

Scary movie 1-2-3-4

American pie 1-2-3-4-5-6-7

National lampoons 1-2-3-4

  all r very scary movie , not for us - but for some one


----------



## alter_ego (Mar 3, 2009)

Dilli6


----------



## amitadeep (Mar 4, 2009)

hey d tale of two sister is most horror dude


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 4, 2009)

all farhan akthar movies, all david dhawan movies, all karan johar movies, all suraj bharjatiya movies, all yash raj movies, all rakesh roshan movies, in fact all bollywood movies are pretty scary. the only 3 not so scary films from bollywood r chandni bar, khosla ka ghosla and oye lucky.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> all *farhan akthar* movies, all david dhawan movies, all karan johar movies, all suraj bharjatiya movies, all *yash raj* movies, all rakesh roshan movies, in fact all bollywood movies are pretty scary. the only 3 not so scary films from bollywood r chandni bar, khosla ka ghosla and oye lucky.


WTF!!!???
Did u even see movies of those particular people??


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> WTF!!!???
> Did u even see movies of those particular people??



No I didn't. I just watched the trailers and could guess the storyline. I realised the stories were too scary for me to digest.


----------

